# The Second Annual "The Twelve Bikes Of Christmas" (A CABE Advent Calendar)



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2013)

12 Days 'til CHristmas Eve!
From now until Christmas Eve Midnight, post a photo of one of your favorite bikes. It can be your bike, or a friend's, or any bike! Let's see how many great bikes we can get on here before Christmas Eve!

My Bike for 12 12 13 is Marty's Amazing 1937 Roadmaster Supreme. A great way to start any Advent Calendar!












Last years Advent was is here:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-Bikes-Of-Christmas-(A-CABE-Advent-Calendar)


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll play. Here is my '37 Dayton Super Streamline I finished this year. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 12, 2013)

*Clip*

Not the most rare or sought after bike by a long shot but one of my favourites - clipper.

(Scott - it's a floating titanic, still haven't found a decent sinking one)


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2013)

*1939 Monark Five Bar*

My original paint '39 Monark Five Bar. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> My Bike for 12 12 13 is Marty's Amazing 1937 Roadmaster Supreme. A great way to start any Advent Calendar!




That Roadmaster is a nice bike!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2013)

sorry, with all of the rides and other Holiday stuff I've let this thread fall behind.
so, for 12 13 13 I present Martyn's fabulous J.C. Higgins 100! Martyn has some of the nicest Higgins around!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2013)

for 12 14 13 I give you John's Colson Clipper.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2013)

for today 12 15 13 I have to acknowledge another Roadmaster Supreme. this one Franks super cool 1938.


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 15, 2013)

*t60*

Orig twin 60


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 15, 2013)

*Monark*


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 15, 2013)

1953Belairs 1937 Roadmaster Aero Flyer


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 15, 2013)

Catfishs 1936 Fleetwood Supreme


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 15, 2013)

*zep*

hawthorne zep


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Catfishs 1936 Fleetwood Supreme




Very nice bike!   Looks just like one I use too have. Looks like my yard too....


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Why is this just bikes? Should be parts too....


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd love to see this one under my tree...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 15, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'd love to see this one under my tree...




Ahhhhhhhhhhh my eyes!!I havent seen that one!!!Me likey!!Who owns it?And when are they  going to sell it to me???


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh my eyes!!I havent seen that one!!!Me likey!!Who owns it?And when are they  going to sell it to me???




yeah... good luck with that!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> Why is this just bikes? Should be parts too....
> 
> View attachment 127532




Horny aren't you?


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Horny aren't you?




Maybe a little.....


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 15, 2013)

*Here's My '39 Monark 4-Bar*


----------



## slick (Dec 15, 2013)

Talewinds said:


>




WANT!!!!! Man that thing cleaned up like NEW! I remember when you first posted it! Sectacular job!!! Karla said she has been good this year and was wondering if Santa Talewinds will leave it under the tree for her? 

Guess i better take some pictures of my Speedline since their are no Shelbys in this thread yet?


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

*4/5 Bar*

In the theme of Monark 4/5 Bars  - here's a before and after of my boys 5 Bar Superframe with cool 'h' bars.  A rare and worthy enough bike for this I hope:

Before:







After:


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 16, 2013)

*Cosmic Creation by fordsnake*








This  was *my* Christmas bike which *I* sold  years ago.
 Although the Cosmic bike is not *mine*...I believe it is *worthy*
for me to include here as well !


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2013)

these are *your* Christmas bikes, post whatever *you* think is worthy. 

today for 12 15 13 we have a bike I've always loved. the 1936 Indian.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 16, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> these are *your* Christmas bikes, post whatever *you* think is worthy.
> 
> today for 12 15 13 we have a bike I've always loved. the 1936 Indian.




That's a very nice '36 German Built Indian.
Did you buy it from Scott  McCaskey ?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2013)

2jakes said:


> That's a very nice '36 German Built Indian.
> Did you buy it from Scott  McCaskey ?




no, this isn't about posting your own bikes, more about posting one really cool bike per day. it's like the old Advent calendars you used to have as a kid. you open one door or tab per day.
the Indian is still safe with it's owner. (however if Scott were to be in a giving mood this Christmas...)


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 16, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> no, this isn't about posting your own bikes, more about posting one really cool bike per day. it's like the old Advent calendars you used to have as a kid. you open one door or tab per day.
> the Indian is still safe with it's owner. (however if Scott were to be in a giving mood this Christmas...)




In your first post, you state that it can also be one of our own bikes as well.

But now you stating the opposite. Sorry, but it's a little confusing.... 

 Do you just change the rules as you see fit


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

2jakes said:


> In your first post, you state that it can also be one of our own bikes as well.
> 
> But now you stating the opposite. Sorry, but it's a little confusing....
> 
> Do you just change the rules as you see fit




I'm just sticking up pics of my bikes because I like them - trying not to put more than one per day.  Don't think it really matters...  and since I'm here - another one:

Ex- Jesse James' all original '36 BB

















I think the idea is that by the time xmas comes around this thread will be full of all the most amazing bikes we can think of - whoever they belong to.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 16, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I'm just sticking up pics of my bikes because I like them - trying not to put more than one per day.  Don't think it really matters...  and since I'm here - another one:
> 
> Ex- Jesse James' all original '36 BB
> 
> ...




I like your bikes & the idea as well....Thanks for sharing !


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

slick said:


> WANT!!!!! Man that thing cleaned up like NEW! I remember when you first posted it! Sectacular job!!! Karla said she has been good this year and was wondering if Santa Talewinds will leave it under the tree for her?
> 
> Guess i better take some pictures of my Speedline since their are no Shelbys in this thread yet?




Slick - you better get your Shelbys up here quick - they are needed.  I think if I could have anything it would be your Shelbys  

Also ...I might start posting Huffys in the next few days so there needs to be some Shelby action going on here...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2013)

This was one of the Christmas presents to myself this year! V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> This was one of the Christmas presents to myself this year! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 127615View attachment 127616View attachment 127617View attachment 127618View attachment 127619View attachment 127620View attachment 127621




Holy Smokes Shawn that's amazing!  Beautiful bike. Nice xmas gift!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 16, 2013)

*Here's some Shelby ....*

Good day for Shelby ....


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Good day for Shelby ....




...aah finally - the craziest set of Shelbys ever - now that puts some balance to this thread. 

I love the shadows those handlebars make!

...we still need Slicks 'snub' nose and the his ladies Shelby too

....and after that there will be a dire need for some Huffys.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 16, 2013)

Greens won't win any photography awards... But I liked this series... (shamelessly stolen from his thread before he took them down)


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd like to throw a few roadsters and lightweights in. My pick for today, this 1918 BSA from Oldbike.eu with deep well fenders. I love those fenders and the classic black with gold box stripes. 

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1918-2/1918-bsa-all-weather-bicycle-model-14d/


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2013)

1932? Premier (Mead built) w/1932 Evinrude Speedibike engine.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 16, 2013)

That's a nice ass!



dougfisk said:


> Greens won't win any photography awards... But I liked this series... (shamelessly stolen from his thread before he took them down)


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2013)

It's a big one too.....


----------



## Iverider (Dec 16, 2013)

Ba Donk a donkey!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2013)

what if Shelby built cars?


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 16, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> what if Shelby built cars?




*Go Greased Lightning!  *


----------



## kccomet (Dec 16, 2013)

nickel plated pierce racer,shiny like christmas


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 16, 2013)

kccomet said:


> nickel plated pierce racer,shiny like christmas




That's an AWESOME bike! Had never seen it, I believe another St. Louisan told me about its existence though...


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 16, 2013)

Trudy's '36 Elgin Skylark......


----------



## slick (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful bikes boys and girls. Lawrence, Trudys Slylark is an absolutely gorgeous bike! I need to restore Karlas soon so hers will look that nice. Dougs No Nose has my vote as well as the ex Jesse james Bluebird. All i can say is WOW!!!! And Shauns 5 bar that i desperately wanted when it wound up for sale here. Great score buddy.

Ok, so the votes are in. It's Shelby bikes you want huh? Ok Ok. Well, let me start off with my Hiawatha Arrow that was the first vintage bike that Karla ever rode on our first date in San Francisco back in 2011 and she has been hooked to vintage bikes as well as me ever since!! I was riding my black Speedline that day. So here it is. I'll get some pictures up of the speedline when i find a decent backdrop to snap some up to date pictures of it.


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 17, 2013)

slick said:


> Beautiful bikes boys and girls. Lawrence, Trudys Slylark is an absolutely gorgeous bike! I need to restore Karlas soon so hers will look that nice. Dougs No Nose has my vote as well as the ex Jesse james Bluebird. All i can say is WOW!!!! And Shauns 5 bar that i desperately wanted when it wound up for sale here. Great score buddy.
> 
> Ok, so the votes are in. It's Shelby bikes you want huh? Ok Ok. Well, let me start off with my Hiawatha Arrow that was the first vintage bike that Karla ever rode on our first date in San Francisco back in 2011 and she has been hooked to vintage bikes as well as me ever since!! I was riding my black Speedline that day. So here it is. I'll get some pictures up of the speedline when i find a decent backdrop to snap some up to date pictures of it.




Your Shelbys are awesome.  Love the colours on the Arrow.  They look great with white on them.  (it looks better in the middle photo with the cad plated dropstand as opposed to the black one)


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2013)

For today--my No-Nose. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 17, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> For today--my No-Nose. V/r Shawn




Yours is my favourite nonose - love the colours! A real neat, perfect looking bike.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Ahhhhh...tanklights*



37fleetwood said:


> 12 Days 'til CHristmas Eve!
> From now until Christmas Eve Midnight, post a photo of one of your favorite bikes. It can be your bike, or a friend's, or any bike! Let's see how many great bikes we can get on here before Christmas Eve!
> 
> My Bike for 12 12 13 is Marty's Amazing 1937 Roadmaster Supreme. A great way to start any Advent Calendar!
> ...


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 17, 2013)

...


_...my " Back-To-The-Future " ride_


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 17, 2013)

My pick for today:

1965 Raleigh Dawn complete with chain case and Superbe green paint. I sold this bicycle earlier this year to turn over my collection, but it sure was a looker.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 17, 2013)

how would you like to be twelve years old and find this under your christmas tree


----------



## kccomet (Dec 17, 2013)

how about this under your christmas tree


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 17, 2013)

*...colson*

More Colson today from me...  grillnose pair


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 17, 2013)

*More Shelby!*

Here is one you won't see everyday, or perhaps ever again! :eek:

Photography credits to stingrayjoe:


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 17, 2013)

*More Shelby you say ....*

Here is my December Shelby I rode to the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & in the 2013 Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade this year - 1954 Shelby Airflo - All original - decorations extra


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2013)

I just realized I'm still a day behind!
here's my bike for 12 16 13, Franks very cool DX.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2013)

And for the catch up...
here for today 12 17 13 I have a Two-Fer
how about a pair of Firestone Super Streamlines?


----------



## slick (Dec 17, 2013)

Dougfisk, you just HAD to tease me with the Peerless Shelby that i havn't seen in years huh? How am i supposed to sleep tonight now? Maybe santa will steal it from you and put it under my tree this year? And maybe i'll return it to you for the Shelby Invasion in July next year. Then again, maybe not. LOL!  Thanks for sharing Doug! 

Frank, i LOVE that Christmas Shelby. Looks killer. This photo doesn't do it justice. The colors need to be seen in person. The paint looks like new on it.

Babyjesus, Those Colson grill nose bikes are a gorgeous pair! 

Oh, and kccomet, that green on green big tank Huffman is incredible also!


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 18, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> And for the catch up...
> here for today 12 17 13 I have a Two-Fer
> how about a pair of Firestone Super Streamlines?




Stunning!  I'm starting to prefer these over the curved tail bikes.  I especially like the red one, I've never seen another in those colours.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Another addition this year is my '37 Skylark--even I look pretty riding this bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 18, 2013)

*huffys*

...pair of huffys today from me























Beautiful Skylark Shawn. IMO they have to be one of the finest bikes designs ever conceived. Very classy compared to the BB which looks like the cross between a shark and a rocket - which is cool too but just not as adult or sophisticated as the Skylark.

Dougfisk your peerless/rollfastish/shelby is totally unique - I have never seen one like that before.  It's really nice looking - the lines are perfect and I love those huge rollfast tanks.  It must be a rare bird! Cool bike


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 18, 2013)

*Shelby in red & green ....*

Here are some red & green Shelby bicycles for the 12 bikes of Christmas ...


----------



## catfish (Dec 18, 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 18, 2013)

*Another Uncommon Shelby...*

Not mine, I stole this pic from Freddy's classified back in July:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 18, 2013)

even a trash can gets a steak once in a while. this evening's bike is a Schwinn. if there is such a thing as a dream Schwinn, this one's not far off!
(Where are all of the Schwinn guys anyway?)

so for 12 18 13 I give you this beautiful Schwinn Cycle Plane!


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 19, 2013)

catfish said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I can't say I have ever seen a stem like that.  It looks like a leaf sprung stem of some sort.  What a crazy bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Time for a little crusty--my '37 Dayton Motorbike (Model D4). V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Time for a little crusty--my '37 Dayton Motorbike (Model D4). V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 128034View attachment 128035View attachment 128036View attachment 128037




....which just happens to have an original of about the rarest chainguard in existence.  I thought you got your leaf sprung tornado saddle from that bike too but that looks like a regular tornado on there - not that there's anything wrong with a regular one lol.


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I can't say I have ever seen a stem like that.  It looks like a leaf sprung stem of some sort.  What a crazy bike!




Thank you! Very rare stem on rare bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> ....which just happens to have an original of about the rarest chainguard in existence.  I thought you got your leaf sprung tornado saddle from that bike too but that looks like a regular tornado on there - not that there's anything wrong with a regular one lol.




I did take the original tornado seat off this bike. I do have one of John's repo chassis to put on this bike though. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 19, 2013)

My all original 1951 Columbia 5 star superb


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 19, 2013)

catfish said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Didnt you have this bike at Ann Arbor a while back? If its the same it looks lots better in person...its cool as hell!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm with Shawn, more crusty! Heres one from Christmas past I should have never sold, rode like a dream....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 19, 2013)

*If I 'm lucky ... maybe this will be under my tree wrapped up this year .....*

I got this one that came through Greyhound this year ... wrapped & ready for Christmas ....


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> Didnt you have this bike at Ann Arbor a while back? If its the same it looks lots better in person...its cool as hell!!




Yes. I had it in the bike show about four years ago.   Catfish


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Arrow*

....another Shelby built bike today....


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 19, 2013)

*Another one?*

Another of the seeming infinite Shelby parts bin mash-ups.  Said to be one owner, all original, badged Hiawatha, from about 1939.  Image stolen from classicrider.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 19, 2013)

My original girls Mercury Pacemaker


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2013)

a little late but here is the bike for 12 19 13! You can't have Christmas without red and green so here's Martyn's green Jet Flow Higgins. this is the most amazing bike in person.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2013)

here it is 12 20 2013 already, and for the red we have this amazing Roadmaster. very cool bike!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 20, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> (Where are all of the Schwinn guys anyway?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 20, 2013)

2jakes said:


> 37fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> > (Where are all of the Schwinn guys anyway?)
> ...


----------



## Mungthetard (Dec 20, 2013)

*58 murray super deluxe Fleetline*

View attachment 128278View attachment 128277


This is my favorite bike 
Loop


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 20, 2013)

*53*

.....x53 from me


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 20, 2013)

It was a "Happy Holiday" for me when Scott offered to sell me this awesome original Monark Holiday!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2013)

I'll go with the green theme--'53 Roadmaster Luxury Liner--only year for green and last year of the original Luxury Liner design. V/r Shawn


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 20, 2013)

Anything with a _JET_, and _FINS _, and _ROCKET RAY_ on it has to be good...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 20, 2013)

*Here are some Green Schwinns*

I did a "green event" a couple years back & this is what I brought there ...


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 20, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I did a "green event" a couple years back & this is what I brought there ...




That is really nice. I hope it stays original. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2013)

What's larmo doing on your front fender??


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 20, 2013)

bricycle said:


> What's larmo doing on your front fender??




Probably looking for  " new avatar" !!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 20, 2013)

*Well I put new tires on it this last season ....*

Rode up North with the Rolling Relics in July last year actually & put Leopard print tires on it since they kinda fit the overall patina ... & like a fine wine - it's only getting better with age ...

& Larmo didn't want to miss out ... lol


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 20, 2013)

Columbia D59-TC, 1939


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 20, 2013)

I try to hold my tongue out like that, but all i do is drool.......


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Did someone say "More Schwinns?"*


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 21, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


>



*
Beautiful...... " More Schwinns " !
*


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 21, 2013)

I'll play the more-Schwinns game. I want a B6 just like that^

This one's a Hornet, a '52 I think, now lives at the bakery down the street


----------



## jwm (Dec 21, 2013)

*Red and Green. More Schwinns!*





Some red.





And shiny Christmas green.

JWM


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 21, 2013)

*green*

....on the green theme, a huffy:


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 21, 2013)

*Colson*

This one is kinda nice...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 21, 2013)

Those are some gorgeous bikes!!


----------



## cadillacbike (Dec 21, 2013)

*schwinn*



 This is one of my favorite.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 21, 2013)

One out of my herd, 1940 Auto-Cycle Special. The best picture I have is from the former owner.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2013)

A little bit of Dixie--my 100% original Cotton Picker. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2013)

another of Martys bikes.
for 12 21 13, Marty's 1938 LaFrance Super Streamline


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2013)

For 12 22 13, I give you a bike I regrettably had to sell.
here's my old 1949 Indian.


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 22, 2013)

*colson*

Commander...........................


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 22, 2013)

My '56 Jaguar


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 22, 2013)

*Another Colson*

I always liked this one:


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 22, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> I always liked this one:




Although I luv the shiny & restored bikes...the original paints are in a "_League of Their Own"_... my 2¢..

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## 1953BelAir (Dec 22, 2013)

My newest addition


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 22, 2013)

My other 1940 Auto-Cycle Special


----------



## Mungthetard (Dec 22, 2013)

*Merry christmas*

View attachment 128632
View attachment 128633
View attachment 128634
loops
1965 western flyer strato flyer


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2013)

My original paint '39 Monark Five Bar Superframe. V/r Shawn


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## babyjesus (Dec 23, 2013)

*26x*

Good idea to bring in a Silverking or two....  26x


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Good! now that we have a few others posting photos, I don't have to feel back on posting a few Huffys!

so, with that said, here for 12 23 13 is... yes, you guessed it, a Firestone Twin-Flex.


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 23, 2013)

*M1*


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow! Can you imagine wakibg up to that on Christmas morning!?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My '33 Schwinn (Excelsior) B10E. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 23, 2013)

*Less Cowbell -- more Shelby ... a Red - a Green - a Wheat one oh my .....*

Well here is some more Shelby ..... for the days I forgot to post ...


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 23, 2013)

*Shelby*

worth another look...


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 24, 2013)

'46 Continental


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 24, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> worth another look...




You are good at pulling up unusual Shelbys


----------



## ballooney (Dec 24, 2013)

*A Schwinn for Christmas Eve*

My original '41 B6.....


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 24, 2013)

'37 American Flyer


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 24, 2013)

*nice original*

pic stolen from nostalgic.net


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2013)

For Christmas Eve my Shelby Speedlines. V/r Shawn


----------



## tesch (Dec 24, 2013)

I'll throw in one of my favorites for Christmas Eve.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 25, 2013)

*I would like to take the libertry to submit ~ "The bugmobile" just because ...*





What's up with "the rubber room"   :eek:

pap
.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 25, 2013)

Better Late than Never is my bike for December 24th 2013.
found just recently this may become the Christmas Dayton for all time!


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 25, 2013)

December "24th" 



pap
.


----------



## RJWess (Dec 25, 2013)

Elgin 4 Star and some green grass for those of us living with snow.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 25, 2013)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> December "24th"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, I was out late and missed posting the 24th bike last night.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 25, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> yeah, I was out late and missed posting the 24th bike last night.




Not to worry my friend, I'm on a tear ...

I figure to get holy hell from "the bug" when she see's that post upthread 

pap
.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 25, 2013)

The only way to get a bike down the chimney...


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> The only way to get a bike down the chimney...




Nice basket case. Good winter project.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 25, 2013)

*last entry... last shelby...*

_*photo credits to secret Shelby admirer - 37Fleetwood
*_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 2, 2014)

*Doug ... here is what that bike looked like when it was shipped .....*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I got this one that came through Greyhound this year ... wrapped & ready for Christmas ....




Well under the green facade of a "packed cocoon" Greyhound shipped bicycle is that bike Doug ... I had to unwrap it at the local Greyhound station to get it in the van ... the packing materials filled 3 or 4 garbage cans at the station & was unharmed in shipping ... the seller took off the handlebars & the seat & wrapped it up ...

Flash rusted blue with red accents & white pins ... even though in the pics it's brown - well flash rust ... the aluminum fenders have faint original red painted tips with blue pins .. stainless tank was in good shape .. greased up the bearings when I went through it ... rides like new ...  a great shot by Scott at the lighthouse stop across from the Queen Mary at one of the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides mid last year ... maybe I'll ride it to this years "2014 Shelby Invasion" which will be on the July CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... 

Happy New Year to everyone & thanks for another great year in the hobby ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## biker (Jan 24, 2014)

*Horns*



catfish said:


> Why is this just bikes? Should be parts too....
> 
> View attachment 127532




Hello Cat,
I could use a Delta Gangway Horn located at 4:00 in your picture from your pile of bikeless horns. Can you sell me one?
Thanks


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 22, 2014)

Why is this thread a sticky?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 22, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Why is this thread a sticky?




I think it was stickied around Christmas time and then they forgot to un-sticky it after.
kinda like leaving your lights up all year...


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 22, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Why is this thread a sticky?




Because there are so many days until Christmas....
And it's easier to just leave it up then to rebuild another one.

But somebody should turn off the lights...at least until after Thanksgiving ! 

Christmas Countdown 2014 - Find out how many days until ...


----------

